# Price of Hay and straw?



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi,
I was wondering what everyone is paying for their hay and straw at the moment?

What type is it, and what condition?

How much do you pay?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

wheat straw 80p bale,barley £1.20 bale,hay £2.50 bale not brilliant.


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

That is very reasonable.

I have been told all the straw is going up to £3.00 a bale because of the wet summer, its not that brilliant quality either.


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

£3.00 a bale of straw!!! i woulld find another supplier,where do you get it from??


----------



## MDF (Sep 29, 2009)

Blimey, Hay is about £5.00 a bale, and straw is about £4.00 a bale


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

MDF said:


> Blimey, Hay is about £5.00 a bale, and straw is about £4.00 a bale


crikey i think you need another supplier too,glad im not in your area,my 3 horses woulld kill me at that price


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

Seems like we all need to move to Suffolk lol, I am in Devon


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Prices differ greatly from area to area.
I am in Kent and hay is varying from £2 - £3.50 and straw around £1 - £2.50
I certainly have never heard of anyone paying £5.00 for hay and as for £4.00 for straw that is daylight robbery.
It is definotely worth shopping around and there is definitely no need to skimp on quality


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

I pay £1 a bale for wheat straw, £1.50 for barley straw, hay off our field is £1 a bale for the farmer to cut and bale it and then it's £3 a bale for hay when that has run out.


----------



## bexy1989 (May 10, 2009)

i pay £40 a week for my livery at my yard and that includes all my straw and hay ... the hay is good quality the straw on the other hand ...


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

Both wheat and barley straw is £1.50 up here and you can get top quality hay if you know where to go for £3 a bale.
I have seen hay as much as £5 a bale but what we got for £3 is as good as it gets,we use it for the horses,goats and my own aswell as all of the Guinea pigs in the rescue


----------



## Pom (May 19, 2009)

I keep my horses in the Nottingham area, we have to buy our hay & straw from the livery yard, the quality is not brilliant Hay £3.25, straw £2.25, 1 slice/section of haylage £2.00. If you want to buy it in you have to pay an extra £35 a month!! its a nightmare, but finding stables round this area with good turnout and hacking is not easy!!! Im looking for Stables in the Kirkby-in-ashfield area if anyone knows of any?


----------



## jennyb (Jan 28, 2010)

We are in Essex - paying £4 a bale for hay and £2 for straw Think we all need to move to Cumbria!


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I definately need to move!!!! I live in Kent and around here the very very cheapest you would find hay is £3.50, alot of us are paying atleast £4.50 and straw is just as bad at £2.50.
A couple of years ago it was £1.00 for straw and £2.00 for hay, Ridiculous how much things have changed!!!!!!


----------



## flumpishpop (Nov 3, 2011)

shortbackandsides said:


> wheat straw 80p bale,barley £1.20 bale,hay £2.50 bale not brilliant.


hi could you tell me what part of suffolk do you get this from as we are looking for a new supplier.thanks


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

That was posted back in 2009, so I wonder what the price is now?

we are up to £4 straw or hay but its brilliant quality


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

£4.50-5 small bale hay. 
£40 big round 
£2 barley straw bale or wheat. 

Im in West Sussex


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I pay £30 per big square bale haylage - very good stuff guarenteed ragwort/mould free, I have been using the same bloke for years, and that is also delivered from Penrith, which is a 45min drive from here in a car and he delivers with a huuuge tractor so not too bad! 
Straw was ridiculous prices last year - £35 per bale as it was such a wet year, but it's very good stuff, I haven't bought any this year as mine are all still out. Hopefully they will be staying out all winter anyway, plus they're all on a diet!, I only have 8 left now so not too bad, only the mare an her foal and the one due next spring will be getting any great quantity of haylage - the rest can watch them eat from a distance!!!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

I don't use hay or straw, but I am paying £25 for big round bales of excellent quality haylage, so I'm pretty chuffed lol


----------



## leafy (Jan 9, 2011)

£3.50 straw and £5.00 hay - I'm from Lancashire


----------

